# When will it snow in northern MA / southern NH?



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

I would have bet a million dollars that it would have snowed by now. Here it is Jan 26th and we still haven't got more than a dusting.:redbounce 

Looking into a 15 day forecast I still don't see a storm in site..Any guesses as to when we will see the first storm?


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I would say mid February we get hit hard. Just as everyone has offically given up, plow stored away, mowers out, we get hit with three storms a week for the next three weeks. Hey, I can hope, right?


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

I expect snow any day now. We already now the forcasters can forcast ****, so i take everything they predict over two days away with a grain of salt. Lots of near misses already.


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Sunday. Ok?


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

*Sunday pm-monday am?*

They are saying an ocean storm COULD drop plowable snow on the south shore, cape & islands, snowing as far north as boston. I figure around noon tomorrow they will retract that & explain why the storm missed us! Im all done on snow hopes, 44 days until we start spring lawn aerations, 20000 lbs of lime & fert in stock! To hell with winter, if its not gonna snow, what good is it? I was very close to buying a plow for my tahoe ( 2002 LT ) in december, my wife & i talked it over and decided to wait until we could see a decisive pattern of northeast storms!:angry:


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Its all about the jet stream. The way the northern arctic jet stream is dipping down over us, its pushing the southern jetstream (which we get the moisture for winter storms from) too far south and all the moisture that should be feeding into our cold air and producing storms, is exiting around Georgia and South Carolina. Until the arctic jet stream pushes a little more north west the southern stream can finally shoot some moisture up our way.......but by then itll probably be warm and rain LOL


----------



## Hmebuildr (Jan 16, 2002)

Next winter:crying:


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Lets see???*

Ok, It is February more or less half way threw snow season up here and we have about 3-4" on the ground hard as a rock now...We have friggin cold temps with no snow....-4 this morning with out wind chill!!!!
If we are not going to have snow please bring back the 60 degree temps......
Oh the next storm,Any Day Now!!!!!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

just to back up what i said before....


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Yaz;359151 said:


> I would have bet a million dollars that it would have snowed by now. Here it is Jan 26th and we still haven't got more than a dusting.:redbounce
> 
> Looking into a 15 day forecast I still don't see a storm in site..Any guesses as to when we will see the first storm?


It's not looking good, right now, I'd lean towards saying never...:crying:


----------



## lieutlamson (Dec 4, 2006)

Yeah I think this season will be a season of records. So far this year Ive plowed two hours for the town making me $130. Way off of last year, but at the same time no one should be too dependant on snow...With that being said I hope we get a couple good ones in Feb, maybe March, April??? Ofcourse I said the same thing the first of January.


----------



## plowinzr2 (Dec 22, 2006)

yea i work at a fisher plow dealer and i was supposed to be installing plows but with this lack of snow our sales are way way down and we have piles of plows all around its soo depressing.


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

I hope soon this is ridiculous this late in the season and still have not gone out once yet.:realmad:


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

It snowed another dusting out of nowhere last night. I think we have .75 inches so far this year. It is amazing what a 3" snowstorm would do right now.


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Yep, we got another dusting overnite as well. What a joke. The forecasts says that there is a "slight chance of snow" for the next 4 or 5 days. Watch, we'll probably get a dusting a day for the next couple of weeks. :angry:


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

I'm almost at the point of saying, I don't want any. let's get summer here. You can bet they the seasonal contract guys will be writing per storm contracts next year.payup


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

All 1" of snow that we have had on the ground for a week is gone! In the woods there is still a pretty decent amount. There is always a 25% chance of sun, 25% chance of snow, 25% chance of rain, and 25% chance of snow. I don't get why the weather guys can't figure this out. I can predict weather better than them. They say " a chance of flurries, snow squals, or light snow." That is really descriptive. I won't believe them until it is snowing.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

*Now Or Never!!*

43 days until spring. If it doesn't happen soon, it won't happen at all. The days are getting longer, the sunlight stronger, the ground is not all that frozen And daylight savings is substantially earlier this year! Please snow gods, let her rip!!


----------



## lieutlamson (Dec 4, 2006)

What about the possible storm coming Friday? Some say rain/snow? All I can say is that if we get rain after having all this cold air ill be pissed.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Have you noticed the trend???*

It seems every Sunday or Monday the weathermen seem to predict a storm for Friday or Saturday and then it doesn't seem to happen....I wonder if that is so they get people (Skiers,Snowmobilers,Fisherman) excited to book Hotel rooms for the weekend and then wham nothing.....


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*The worst season I ever had....*

The worst season that I ever had was 55 hours of plowing....Since I was doing Highway work I dont know how that would relate to driveways but that didnt cover my overhead....


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

lieutlamson;360298 said:


> What about the possible storm coming Friday? Some say rain/snow? All I can say is that if we get rain after having all this cold air ill be pissed.


The forecast for boston area friday is heavy rain, no big suprise there!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Well we didn't get the inch that they said last night. Friday looks big and they aren't sure what it is going to do yet. They change by the hour. It is looking like rain mostly for the Boston south area, but get a littlw north and west and it might be a different story. I say rain, but it is 5 days away. Either way I take my aTV for a spin this weekend whether it is in 3" of snow or 10" of mud.


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

yup , its about 10 here with wind out of the NW at about 15, really nice, and they say its going to rain on fri, if its not going to snow ill take 60 and break out the landscape crew and start doing clean-ups..all i want is 3 storms!


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

> When will it snow in northern MA / southern NH?


Mid August.


----------



## Mr frosty (Dec 30, 2006)

u guys have any signs of a storm coming now?


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Mr frosty;361347 said:


> u guys have any signs of a storm coming now?


There is no such thing.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

I'm crossing my fingers for this Friday!


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Mr frosty;361347 said:


> u guys have any signs of a storm coming now?


Possible 4-8" accumulation starting after midnight on Thursday, but if the jet stream doesn't shorten its current very wide cold weather trough it'll just push it out to sea around the mid atlantic states...which seems to be whats been happening all winter long since we got colder temperatures.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Friday is looking good, but tonight they are saying 1-3 around central Mass and more out on the cape.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

This morning's latest models now show the developing storm predictably heading out to sea tomorrow.

Could still switch back and forth a few times though. I expdect tonight's forecast will show 12"+ and tomorrow morning's will show clear skies.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Our 1-3 last night went to 2-4 by 9 PM and stayed that way when I went to be at midnight. got up this morning at 5 to see what was going on and there was nothing, not even a flake. I have my fingers crossed for tomorrow night.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

*What the hell happened mr. weatherman ?*

Man oh man what a bummer! We all took the bait, mounted up plows, fueled trucks,loaded sanders, for nothing!! Not even a dusting here in abington


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*That answers my question*



lawn king;362252 said:


> Man oh man what a bummer! We all took the bait, mounted up plows, fueled trucks,loaded sanders, for nothing!! Not even a dusting here in abington


 Woke up at 6am to clear skies up here..Was wondering how you guys down south made out...Looks like more of the same...Bummer!!!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Same here. I tried sleeping at like 10pm but couldnt, so i caught the 11pm weather and he still said dusting-3 depending on where you live. I looked outside and the ground was lit up by the moon, the damn sky was so clear. Woke up at 5am, clear!!!! Not even a flake! I hafta say though...i wasnt suprised.


----------



## Luppy (Oct 6, 2003)

lawn king;362252 said:


> Man oh man what a bummer!
> We all took the bait, mounted up plows, fueled trucks,
> loaded sanders, for nothing!! ....


Not me. I learned a long time ago not to 
put the plow on until there's at least 3"
down.


----------



## Embalmer (Dec 30, 2004)

looks like friday is nothing more than blueballs again, as last i heard about 30 mins ago, was a dusting to an inch. I give up for the year.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Friday looks like crap. Maybe the weather guys are shell shocked and they don't want to call it yet. Maybe they'll be wrong and we'll get ton. That would be cool. Still plenty of time for it to change. It went from 4-8 to partly sunny in the matter of 8 hours.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Doesnt matter*

It Doesnt matter I'll still be looking out the window....Jumping up to look everytime I hear a truck coming down the street...There has to be help for this...


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Oshkosh;362755 said:


> It Doesnt matter I'll still be looking out the window....Jumping up to look everytime I hear a truck coming down the street...There has to be help for this...


I'm with you... I leave the shade open in my bedroom and can the street light from my bed. With one eye open, I look and the light and gage snow fall as I try to sleep.. lol

Yup I'm sick I tell you, crazy and crazy...lol.. Where are my friends in white coats?


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

*1 inch gimme a break!*

Perhaps as much as 1" when its all done friday. Fuel up the loaders!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I have heard 1-3 or 2-4 for us. Looks like we are going to get the most. Rain mostly south of Boston and a light amount north of the Mass border. I have everything fueled up and ready, but the plows won't go on until tomorrow. I'll be sleeping with one eye opened. I might even move my bed against the window for this one.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

OK, who jinxed us? 37 and partly sunny tomorrow!!!!!!!!! AHHHHHHHH! OK, I had to get that out of my system. There is still time for it to change 6 times by midnight. I really feel bad for you local guys that do this as your only source of income over the winter. It had been a tough one for you guys. I can sit here and b!tch about not geting to have fun plowing and making some spare cash on the side, but you guys have it rough. Maybe February will be a storm every other day.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

First Time Out;363443 said:


> OK, who jinxed us? 37 and partly sunny tomorrow!!!!!!!!! AHHHHHHHH! OK, I had to get that out of my system. There is still time for it to change 6 times by midnight. I really feel bad for you local guys that do this as your only source of income over the winter. It had been a tough one for you guys. I can sit here and b!tch about not geting to have fun plowing and making some spare cash on the side, but you guys have it rough. Maybe February will be a storm every other day.


I couldn't have said it better myself.. although I could use the extra mad money, it's not my source of income ether. I really feel bad for you guys.


----------



## Luppy (Oct 6, 2003)

Embalmer;362613 said:


> looks like friday is nothing more than blueballs again.....


 :realmad:


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Where's the snow? :angry:


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Not Here!!!*

Nothing again...They are saying some tonight but I wont hold my breath....


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Oh come on guys..... look on the bright side of things -- no plowing means we're not bustin stuff, right? Granted, I hear things rusting in the driveway out there. Oh well... we can't win!

~Kevin


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

My BRAND NEW Curtis has been sitting in the shed for two years now. Last year I used my truck, but this was the year I was going to use the Curtis. All I have used is my lawn tractor and that was just for fun!


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Let's get out plows out and go smash up the weather mens cars at the news studio.

I'm just kidding.. watch some sicko do it, and they will blame me for the idea.:crying:


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

*4th and long, 10 seconds left, 4th qtr.*

Nothing in the forecast around here for the next week. Its slipping away people!!!:realmad:


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I don't know about what anyone else has heard, but all the local news guys are saying around 2-4 tonight for Worcester country up into NH. 1-3 closer to Boston and the north shore. It is snowing pretty good here. I was riding my ATV about 10 miles from home and then all of a sudden it started to snow. We have a good dusting now.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*We have 1" on the ground and still...*

As of 8pm the wing trucks are out,a little over an inch in the driveway and still snowing....xysport


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

I would guess 2" on the ground and it's still snowing.. I can't belive it. 

It's about time...


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Update,Approx 5" and...*

Looks like about 5" and still snowing....The biggest storm so far this season for us....


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Oshkosh;364326 said:


> Looks like about 5" and still snowing....The biggest storm so far this season for us....


Hopefully this boost the ski economy up your way. People down south don't go skiing / sledding up there unless there is snow south for some strange reason.

I just got back in... I'm hitting the sack ...It official Nashua NH first plow-able snow Feb 3rd.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Everyone get ready for it to not happen again tonight!!


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Yaz;364340 said:


> Hopefully this boost the ski economy up your way. People down south don't go skiing / sledding up there unless there is snow south for some strange reason.
> 
> I just got back in... I'm hitting the sack ...It official Nashua NH first plow-able snow Feb 3rd.


how much sleep did you actually get? Took me over an hour after i saw you to get some sleep (only two hours) then was back up again!! I'm tired now!!! lol


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

mcwlandscaping;364481 said:


> how much sleep did you actually get? Took me over an hour after i saw you to get some sleep (only two hours) then was back up again!! I'm tired now!!! lol


I hear you. Snow gets me kind of wired up..

I'm goint to guess almost 3".


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

We got about 2.5". I couldn't sleep at all today!


----------

